# City Traffic Planning



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

For my commute to/from work, taking one of my "normal" routes, there's one place where I end up going through the same intersection, _in the same direction_, whether I'm coming or going.

As you can guess, it's always a freaking bottleneck.

But has anybody else heard of such a thing?


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> For my commute to/from work, taking one of my "normal" routes, there's one place where I end up going through the same intersection, _in the same direction_, whether I'm coming or going.
> 
> As you can guess, it's always a freaking bottleneck.
> 
> But has anybody else heard of such a thing?


Wow! Never heard before... almost sounds like...


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

garsh said:


> For my commute to/from work, taking one of my "normal" routes, there's one place where I end up going through the same intersection, _in the same direction_, whether I'm coming or going.


Can you map that? It doesn't seam plausible... Do you live on some form of Mobius strip?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

pretty sure this is it


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

@MelindaV Thanks, I had forgotten that one-way streets were a thing that existed... I live in the burbs.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's the relevant part of the commute.

Going to work









Going home


----------

